# Can you record 2 HD channels (in HD) with Dish DVR's?



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Just spent 30+ minutes with Dish CS asking questions, and 1 of the first questions was 'Can I record 2 HD channels at the same time - do the HD DVR's have 2 tuners?'

The answer I got was NO!

I repeated it, saying that I was NOT referring to the outputs (2 HD tv's) but to recording 2 HD stations/channels at the same time, Once again NO!

He said he never wanted to do this personally so it was not an issue?

HUH?!!! 
Who does not want to do this very often, maybe every night and day!! (I personally watch almost NO live tv, all recorded)

*So what is the truth, the honest truth and so help you God the whole truth - 2 HD recordings at the same time?*

PS: Want to finally switch from DTV and MUST have 2 HD channel recording capability at the same time, gotta have!

Thanks!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I am not with Dish, but I am positive you can record 2 HD programs at once. All companies DVRs can record 2 at once.


----------



## scorpion43 (Mar 16, 2011)

RVRambler said:


> Just spent 30+ minutes with Dish CS asking questions, and 1 of the first questions was 'Can I record 2 HD channels at the same time - do the HD DVR's have 2 tuners?'
> 
> The answer I got was NO!
> 
> ...


yes it can 
the HD DVR's have 3 tuners 
2 sat tuners and 1 over the air tuner( u need the over the air module at extra cost)


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

It gets even better with the 722k and 922, you can record 2 SAT HD + 2 OTA HD at the same time while watching a 5th previously recorded event.


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks! I was fairly certain as this question HAS been asked and answered before but wanted to double be sure!

Thanks Again!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for giving him the correct answer to his question. I do apologize for the misinformation given to you by the CS Rep. I record two HD programs simultaneously all the time as well.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Even the discontinued 921 still in your signature could record 2 HD at once with current models being even more capable as already outlined.

MaryB, this unfortunately is not an isolated incident, and we don't know how many potential customers accept that line as truth without checking with actual users. Dish personnel need to learn that "tuner" is _not_ an acceptable way to describe an "output," and it needs to come from the top.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

scorpion43 said:


> yes it can
> the HD DVR's have 3 tuners
> 2 sat tuners and 1 over the air tuner( u need the over the air module at extra cost)


The optional OTA tuner is applicable to the 722k and the 922. Others have a built in OTA tuner.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> MaryB, this unfortunately is not an isolated incident, and we don't know how many potential customers accept that line as truth without checking with actual users. Dish personnel need to learn that "tuner" is _not_ an acceptable way to describe an "output," and it needs to come from the top.


Maybe a class on the receivers would be in order prior to putting on a headset. I don't believe the CSR's who are giving out misinformation such as this have ever seen a DVR much less operated one. Aren't these calls being recorded for quality as the announcement says? Does anyone listen to the recordings?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Rarely, have I had a CSR who has any real knowledge beyond what is apparently written out for them. They sometimes can not even get the question correct. Even in a chat, I type the question, so they don't even have to remember what I said, just read it, yet they get the question wrong, let alone the answer. Pathetic. But Dish is far from being alone in this.


----------



## scorpion43 (Mar 16, 2011)

some re training is in order


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks everyone for giving him the correct answer to his question. I do apologize for the misinformation given to you by the CS Rep. I record two HD programs simultaneously all the time as well.


I didn't know you could record two HD events at once. I must be doing something wrong then. I record movies and when a movie overlaps the time slot it gives me an autotune event or an X in the schedule.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You would need to setup them up on different tuners, but yes - it's possible.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Another thing worth noting... and perhaps Paul's problem above...

The "recording two HD channels at the same time" thing works differently in single mode than in dual mode on the 2-TV-output receivers.

The 612 is a single-output... The 622, 722, 722K, 922 are dual-output... so what I'm saying doesn't apply to the 612.

When in single mode, you define multiple recordings and they will use whichever tuner isn't already being used to record to resolve conflicts.

When in dual mode, it matters which remote you use to define a timer... so it is possible to see conflicts in dual mode that would be resolved in single mode sometimes.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for that clarification, Stewart. I didn't think of dual-mode in my answer as I never use it.


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

I actually 'thought' I remembered that, but that's years ago! I do NOT have an infallible memory! It's the ol' use-it, or lose it!

The old 921 (POS s/w) is nothing more than a HDD to me now, a well used one! I keep some archive stuff on it, but only as a 3rd backup, a HDD with that many hours are simply awaiting a certain death.

PS: The website makes NO mention of recording 2 events, HD or otherwise, only the 'outputs' bit and the CSR's even if users still seem to be really clueless (I consider that bit of knowledge equivalent to 'intro' knowledge), so as the saying goes:

'Do you want a Great Doctor or a nice one? I will take the Great one any day, Frack nice!' Same goes for CSR's!



BobaBird said:


> Even the discontinued 921 still in your signature could record 2 HD at once with current models being even more capable as already outlined.
> 
> MaryB, this unfortunately is not an isolated incident, and we don't know how many potential customers accept that line as truth without checking with actual users. Dish personnel need to learn that "tuner" is _not_ an acceptable way to describe an "output," and it needs to come from the top.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

There is an inherent problem with the simple "Yes" answer to "Can you record 2 HD channels at the same time?"

With the 612/622/722:

You can record two HD satellite signals at the same time. Additionally, you can simultaneously record record an HD OTA signal.
*OR*​
You can record one HD satellite signal while watching the other live while additionally recording an HD OTA signal.
*OR*​
You can record two HD satellite signals which watching an HD OTA signal.
You cannot record two satellite signals while watching a live satellite signal.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

The simple answer *is *YES, the DVR can record two HD programs simultaneously.
Will my car go 150 MPH? Yes. But, not in reverse.


----------



## gschroed (May 8, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> ...When in dual mode, it matters which remote you use to define a timer...


Cannot agree with this statement. I have my 722 in dual mode, and always set timers with the TV1 remote. The receiver is set to use the #2 tuner as the default. When a timer is set that overlaps one already set to record using tuner #2, the receiver is smart enough to set the new timer to tuner #1.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

gschroed said:


> Cannot agree with this statement. I have my 722 in dual mode, and always set timers with the TV1 remote. The receiver is set to use the #2 tuner as the default. When a timer is set that overlaps one already set to record using tuner #2, the receiver is smart enough to set the new timer to tuner #1.


Depends if you have "Record Plus" set or not


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> phrelin said:
> 
> 
> > There is an inherent problem with the simple "Yes" answer to "Can you record 2 HD channels at the same time?"
> ...


For you and most of us, YES is a clear enough answer.

For a CSR answering the question, clarity is important for the technology challenged. And I guess someone other than me should write the script because I didn't note that you can watch a recorded program even when all three sources are recording new programs.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

One more thing. The add-on OTA tuner, such as the one in my 722K can also record two HD channels at the same time. They won't show up as HD in "My Recordings", but if it was broadcast HD it will record HD.

Also, I would swear that for OTA, it acts as if Record Plus in enabled, even though it is not. My 722K is in Dual Mode and Record Plus is on "Disable". But I have seen two of my OTA timers record at the same time, as long as my wife doesn't have a conflicting OTA timer.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

phrelin said:


> There is an inherent problem with the simple "Yes" answer to "Can you record 2 HD channels at the same time?"
> 
> With the 612/622/722:
> 
> ...


I'd simplify it some by saying "you can receive two satellite channels at once and you can record both as long as you aren't viewing a third live satellite channel. If you have an over the air tuner, you can also receive two additional OTA channels at the same time and record them as well."

It's interesting how something that is really simple, can be so complicated to describe.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

When you call E* to ask questions of a technical nature, be sure to select the Tech Support help line. The general CSRs are basically following a script and are NOT technically proficient. In fact, they should not answer your technical questions. Once in a while you'll get a CSR who is technically proficient from their own experience, but that is the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

gschroed said:


> Cannot agree with this statement. I have my 722 in dual mode, and always set timers with the TV1 remote. The receiver is set to use the #2 tuner as the default. When a timer is set that overlaps one already set to record using tuner #2, the receiver is smart enough to set the new timer to tuner #1.


As you say.. this is the way it works in dual mode IF you set all the timers with the TV1 remote.

But try doing that setting timers with the TV2 remote. I could be wrong, but I do not believe that the TV2 remote will allow you to set a timer usine the TV1 tuner.



scooper said:


> Depends if you have "Record Plus" set or not


And that's another good answer... I forgot to mention the ramifications of Record Plus.

Basically... with Record Plus, TV1 timers can essentially hijack TV2... but I don't think timers set from TV2 remote will ever hijack TV1 timers.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> . . .
> But try doing that setting timers with the TV2 remote. I could be wrong, but I do not believe that the TV2 remote will allow you to set a timer usine the TV1 tuner.. . .


You can if you program the AUX button for TV1.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Another thing worth noting... and perhaps Paul's problem above...
> 
> The "recording two HD channels at the same time" thing works differently in single mode than in dual mode on the 2-TV-output receivers.
> 
> ...


I should have stayed with Dish in 2010. I went with U-verse. I had a VIP 622 & a VIP 222 and I returned them. Then two months later I returned with a new account. They gave me a VIP 722 controls two sets. My 2nd TV has two black bars on the top and bottom of the screen. Would TV2 help?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> I should have stayed with Dish in 2010. I went with U-verse. I had a VIP 622 & a VIP 222 and I returned them. Then two months later I returned with a new account. They gave me a VIP 722 controls two sets. My 2nd TV has two black bars on the top and bottom of the screen. Would TV2 help?


What I was meaning... is I think you are running your ViP722 in dual mode.

If you set timers using the TV2 remote, they always use the same SAT tuner.

If you set timers using the TV1 remote, and enable Record +, then the receiver will try to use the TV2 tuner first, then the TV1 tuner to resolve conflicts... but from TV2, you would only be able to record one SAT tuner at a given time, as I understand it.

You could, however, still use the TV2 output in that 2nd room... but leave the receiver in solo mode, and then you wouldn't have that to worry about.

I don't know your specific situation, though, and some people need/want that dual mode so that the person in the other room has their own remote and control over what they watch/record.

It's just a limitation of dual mode that prevents some of the conflict-resolution on overlapping timers.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Kent Taylor said:


> Maybe a class on the receivers would be in order prior to putting on a headset. I don't believe the CSR's who are giving out misinformation such as this have ever seen a DVR much less operated one. Aren't these calls being recorded for quality as the announcement says? Does anyone listen to the recordings?


My guess is that most live in a hay shack in India and the only electricity they even know about is that in the dingy sweatshop they sit in all day attempting to read english scripts from their CSR book. They have no clue about anything you are talking about. I'll bet they have no idea that satellites even exist. Now if you were asking about cows walking down the street, they would be able to help you.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Can you do it better?

http://www.dishnetwork.com/about/careers/mydishcareer/default.aspx

Phoenix, AZ >> Littleton, CO >> Thornton, CO >>
Queens, NY >> Hilliard, OH >> Tulsa, OK >> Alvin, TX >>
Harlingen, TX >> Christiansburg, VA >> Bluefield, WV >>
El Paso, TX >


----------

